# Zeiss scopes for sale



## 525xcw (Sep 29, 2013)

NIB Zeiss Conquest 3-9X40 MC black, # 20 Z-plex reticule. $350 TYD

NIB Zeiss Conquest HD5 3-15x42 #81 Rapid Z 600 reticule. $850 TYD


----------

